# The Great BBC Salary Reveal



## kabbes (Jul 19, 2017)

The BBC publish their list of 96 individuals paid more than £150k in about 5 minutes.  Who will be on it and how much will they be paid? 

Are you interested?  If so, what interests you about it?  Do you think the BBC should be paying its presenters many hundreds of thousands of pounds?


----------



## Sirena (Jul 19, 2017)

kabbes said:


> The BBC publish their list of 96 individuals paid more than £150k in about 5 minutes.  Who will be on it and how much will they be paid?
> 
> Are you interested?  If so, what interests you about it?  Do you think the BBC should be paying its presenters many hundreds of thousands of pounds?


I don't see why they shouldn't pay good money for excellent 'talent' but I will be interested in fat salaries for office work and especially its spread across gender....


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 19, 2017)

Now Clarkson's fucked off they've probably saved a bit.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jul 19, 2017)

The highest paid actor is Charlie from Casualty, pleasingly enough.


----------



## T & P (Jul 19, 2017)

Given that the BBC trains/nurtures/creates many of them, only for parasitic broadcasters like ITV or Sky to try to pinch them later, it is unfortunately necessary (to a degree, of course) for the BBC to pay good money to their top talent or assets.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 19, 2017)

Alan Shearer is paid what??. He's boring.  Surprised Norton isn't on more tbh.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 19, 2017)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> The highest paid actor is Charlie from Casualty, pleasingly enough.



At least we now know why he doesn't want to retire


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 19, 2017)

sleaterkinney said:


> Surprised Norton isn't on more tbh.





> Norton’s earnings do not include The Graham Norton Show, meaning his actual pay in the last financial year will have been significantly higher than what is listed.



Evans and Lineker are BBC’s top earners with only two women among best-paid stars



> Graham Norton's £850,000 pay does not include what he receives from the production company, So TV, that makes his Friday night chat show.



Chris Evans named as BBC's best-paid star - BBC News


----------



## kabbes (Jul 19, 2017)

1. Chris Evans £2.2m - £2.25m

2. Gary Lineker £1.75m - £1.8m

3. Graham Norton £850,0000 - £899,999

4. Jeremy Vine £700,000 - £749,999

5. John Humphrys £600,000 - £649,999

6. Huw Edwards £550,000 - £599,999

7. Steve Wright £500,000 - £549,999

= 8. Claudia Winkleman £450,000 - £499,999

= 8. Matt Baker £450,000 - £499,999

= 9. Nicky Campbell £400,000 - £449,999

= 9. Andrew Marr £400,000 - £449,999

= 9. Stephen Nolan £400,000 - £449,999

= 9. Alan Shearer £400,000 - £449,999

=9. Alex Jones £400,000 - £449,000

10. Fiona Bruce £350,000 - £399,999


----------



## kabbes (Jul 19, 2017)

Guardian:

The gender pay gap at the BBC is revealed in several stark examples. Here’s a selection:

Huw Edwards (£550,000 to £599,999) and Fiona Bruce (£350,000 to £399,999)
John Humphrys (£600,000 to £649,999) and Mishal Husain (£200,000 to £250,000)

Gary Lineker (£1,750,000 to £1,799,999) and Clare Balding (£150,000 to £199,999)

Derek Thompson (£350,000 to £399,999) and Gillian Taylforth (£150,000 to £199,999)

Nick Knowles (£300,000 to £349,999) and Mel Giedroyc (£150,000 to £199,000) and
Matt Baker (£450,000 to £499,000) and Alex Jones (£400,000 to £449,000).


----------



## kabbes (Jul 19, 2017)

I'm surprised that some of the radio stars are paid as much as they are, and that some of the actors aren't paid more.

That top 10 are all presenters.


----------



## planetgeli (Jul 19, 2017)

Laura Kuenssberg £200,000-£250,000. Worth every penny. To the Establishment.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jul 19, 2017)

I'm shocked to learn that Dan Walker from BBC Breakfast earns loads more than Louise Minchin.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 19, 2017)

Are these BBC stars on exclusive BBC contracts?  So is this the totality of their pay?  Or is it just a part of their pay?

We know Graham Norton earns separately from So TV for his chat show.  What about the others?

It's hard to compare without knowing if we are comparing like with like.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 19, 2017)

ElizabethofYork said:


> I'm shocked to learn that Dan Walker from BBC Breakfast earns loads more than Louise Minchin.



But he also presents Football Focus and did some other sports stuff so that might be why.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jul 19, 2017)

colacubes said:


> But he also presents Football Focus and did some other sports stuff so that might be why.



OK, thanks.  I didn't know that.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 19, 2017)

Hazel Irvine earns less than £150k then.  That's a lot of sports coverage the BBC get out of her for less than 10% of what Linekar gets for a bit of MOTD.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 19, 2017)

The amounts people are paid is a non story. It's an industry that for various reasons pays well. Every one of them could earn far more if they jumped ship to Sky.

The gender imbalance is the interesting bit, assuming these figures are published every year now it's a chance to see if what the BBC is saying about addressing this actually happens.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 19, 2017)

Mail Online BBC Bullshit Bingo Card:

Leftie lovies
Licence Tax
PC Gone Mad
NuLiebore
I've Got Netflix
Londonistan
Box-Ticking
Gay Mafia

To win, you must find a single post on any of the twenty-seven articles they'll have already posted on this story today containing each word or phrase. Bonus points may be awarded if the original poster's username highlights their pro-brexit standpoint.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jul 19, 2017)

I'll give 150k+ to the guy who removes the 'breaking news' (in reality, simply 'latest' news) popups. For the 15th time that day. Whilst you're reading the actual story.


----------



## 2hats (Jul 19, 2017)

Ted Striker said:


> I'll give 150k+ to the guy who removes the 'breaking news' (in reality, simply 'latest' news) popups. For the 15th time that day. Whilst you're reading the actual story.


Broken news is broken.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 19, 2017)

Ted Striker said:


> I'll give 150k+ to the guy who removes the 'breaking news' (in reality, simply 'latest' news) popups. For the 15th time that day. Whilst you're reading the actual story.



Bargain. Naturally I just got the fucking popup while reading the actual fucking article


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 19, 2017)

in the big scheme of shitty things going on in britin at the minute, who fucking cares ?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 19, 2017)

Alan fucking Shearer on 450 grand for match of the day. wtf


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 19, 2017)

sleaterkinney said:


> Alan Shearer is paid what??. He's boring.  Surprised Norton isn't on more tbh.


 

that about 3.5 weeks of his net pay as a footballer at the end of his career


----------



## kabbes (Jul 19, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> that about 3.5 weeks of his net pay as a footballer at the end of his career - he isn't doing this for the money I think


He's not doing it for no money either.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 19, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> The amounts people are paid is a non story. It's an industry that for various reasons pays well. Every one of them could earn far more if they jumped ship to Sky.
> 
> The gender imbalance is the interesting bit, assuming these figures are published every year now it's a chance to see if what the BBC is saying about addressing this actually happens.


Alan Shearer couldn't.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 19, 2017)

Yeah but no but yeah but no


----------



## bluescreen (Jul 19, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> in the big scheme of shitty things going on in britin at the minute, who fucking cares ?


Yeh, it's a squirrel.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 19, 2017)

This is my fav list of self-denying  heroes - we should pay them _a bit more_ as a reward for_ sticking with us _and not going to sky.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 19, 2017)

I hope from now on next time MixMag or whatnot do their best paid Djs lists Steve Wright is on there. #seriousjockin


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 19, 2017)

8K a week is hardly going to cover the maintenance of his pool at his villa


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 19, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> The amounts people are paid is a non story. It's an industry that for various reasons pays well. Every one of them could earn far more if they jumped ship to Sky.
> 
> The gender imbalance is the interesting bit, assuming these figures are published every year now it's a chance to see if what the BBC is saying about addressing this actually happens.


There is a contradiction here - the various reasons that it pays well (and not just for talent) is because it's an private school old boys stitch up club, which is one of the reasons for the gender imbalance. The two are directly related. And will not be addressed by expanding it into an old boys and girls network. Fuck that.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 19, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> 8K a week is hardly going to cover the maintenance of his pool at his villa


If the money is irrelevant, why doesn't he do it for free?

Half a million quid a year is a lot, is why.  Even if you did used to get that a month.  The career of a footballer is short but the career of a pundit is loooooong.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 19, 2017)

For a minute I thought Alex Jones was that nutjob from America until I realised it was her off the One Show. Some of the other salaries are unbelievable though.

Vanessa Feltz on £350k? Seriously? For her BBC Radio London show? That makes her worth more than every other national DJ barring Chris Evans, Steve Wright, Jeremy Vine, and Nicky Campbell (most of whom do telly too).

Danni Minogue on £200k? For what 'Let It Shine' ?

Even Clare Balding is only on £150k and she's on everything.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 19, 2017)

Note the absence of those who are falsely self-employed and are facilitated in tax-avoidance by the BBC.


----------



## kebabking (Jul 19, 2017)

Alex Jones worth more than the Bruce? Fiona needs a better agent...


----------



## ffsear (Jul 19, 2017)

skyscraper101 said:


> Even Clare Balding is only on £150k and she's on everything.



Not entirely sure but think she does more work for ITV and BT sport then she does the BBC these days


----------



## nuffsaid (Jul 19, 2017)

*B*ritish *B*lokes *C*orporation, as was said on R4 this morning by someone. Have some of that pc propaganda right back at ya' BBC.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 19, 2017)

TBH, what is more interesting to me is the renumeration of the management rather than this presenters- there is hardly a benchmark that you can measure presenter by, a yardstick - whereas the previously published staff pay listings should be directly comparable to *market* rates- and there are shitloads on more than 150k


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 19, 2017)

ffsear said:


> Not entirely sure but think she does more work for ITV and BT sport then she does the BBC these days



She does do a lot for the other networks, but then I can't say I'd blame her when her salary is over half of Sue Barkers.


----------



## gosub (Jul 19, 2017)

skyscraper101 said:


> For a minute I thought Alex Jones was that nutjob from America until I realised it was her off the One Show. Some of the other salaries are unbelievable though.
> 
> *Vanessa Feltz on £350k? Seriously? For her BBC Radio London show? *That makes her worth more than every other national DJ barring Chris Evans, Steve Wright, Jeremy Vine, and Nicky Campbell (most of whom do telly too).
> 
> ...



does pre Chris Evans on radio 2 as well


----------



## gosub (Jul 19, 2017)

ska invita said:


> I hope from now on next time MixMag or whatnot do their best paid Djs lists Steve Wright is on there. #seriousjockin




for 500k I'd happily not listen to Steve Wright.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 19, 2017)

kabbes said:


> If the money is irrelevant, why doesn't he do it for free?
> 
> Half a million quid a year is a lot, is why.  Even if you did used to get that a month.  The career of a footballer is short but the career of a pundit is loooooong.


 
not irrelevant but how do you guage a fair wage for something like this ? he has *unique* talents and experience it could be argued ( not by me, I don't watch MoTD)


----------



## Wolveryeti (Jul 19, 2017)

What is the 'talent' in reading news out from an autocue, and why does the BBC feel the need to pay several hundred grand to people for doing this rare and valuable activity?


----------



## Winot (Jul 19, 2017)

kabbes said:


> 96 individuals paid more than £150k in about 5 minutes.



That is excessive tbh.


----------



## D'wards (Jul 19, 2017)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Mail Online BBC Bullshit Bingo Card:
> 
> Leftie lovies
> Licence Tax
> ...


You forgot Paedo harbouring


----------



## Reiabuzz (Jul 19, 2017)

ElizabethofYork said:


> I'm shocked to learn that Dan Walker from BBC Breakfast earns loads more than Louise Minchin.



He presents the football as well


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 19, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> not irrelevant but how do you guage a fair wage for something like this ? he has *unique* talents and experience it could be argued ( not by me, I don't watch MoTD)


You don't. Fairness doesn't come into it. It's mostly about how famous you are.


----------



## Dowie (Jul 19, 2017)

kabbes said:


> I'm surprised that some of the radio stars are paid as much as they are, and that some of the actors aren't paid more.
> 
> That top 10 are all presenters.



but I guess aside from soaps like East Enders and Casualty the job for actors is more ad-hoc and they'll work for say the BBC but also undertake other film, TV, theatre work etc.. and of course some stuff will be independently produced for the BBC too

a presenter on the other hand is going to be more like a full time employee and working on a show produced directly by the BBC


----------



## sir.clip (Jul 19, 2017)

How do we actually view the List?

Did Charlie Sloth make it. Or anyone from 1xtra?
Any one from BBC Asian network?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 19, 2017)

Dowie said:


> but I guess aside from soaps like East Enders and Casualty the job for actors is more ad-hoc and they'll work for say the BBC but also undertake other film, TV, theatre work etc..
> 
> a presenter on the other hand is going to be more like a full time employee


Some of them. It's a mishmash of a list. John McEnroe sneaks in there at the bottom. He isn't even a full time employee for the BBC during the short periods he's working for them - he combines BBC with US tv during Wimbledon.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 19, 2017)

sir.clip said:


> How do we actually view the List?
> 
> Did Charlie Sloth make it. Or anyone from 1xtra?
> Any one from BBC Asian network?


. Unsurprisingly _Sky_ have published it in full.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 19, 2017)

sir.clip said:


> How do we actually view the List?
> 
> Did Charlie Sloth make it. Or anyone from 1xtra?
> Any one from BBC Asian network?


Here


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 19, 2017)

There appear to be loads of gaps due to various arrangements for production companies to sell whole shows to the BBC. A lot of their comedy output, for instance - like Have I Got News For You.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 19, 2017)

of course- the ant and decs of this world are still involved with the BBC via production companies but are not employed by the bbc


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 19, 2017)

200k for  the man/woman in the blue box then. 

Marr's on near double what Andrew Niel gets. Awkward.


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 19, 2017)

kabbes said:


> Guardian:
> 
> The gender pay gap at the BBC is revealed in several stark examples. Here’s a selection:
> 
> ...


That's exactly how the BBC would rather focus the debate, not on the obscene salaries paid by what is effectively part of the public sector to its 'stars' but on the gender gap.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 19, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> of course- the ant and decs of this world are still involved with the BBC via production companies but are not employed by the bbc


Makes the list kind of interesting but also kind of meaningless. And explains the dominance of radio/news.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Jul 19, 2017)

This list is a bit fucked.

Mary Berry is easily the highest paid earner but most of her income comes through the production company behind that fucking baking thing. I think a few others like Matt LeBlanc must be in the same boat.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 19, 2017)

'Here's an arbitrary list of _some_ of what _some_ of the "talent" at the BBC are paid'

It's not such a great headline.


----------



## Sirena (Jul 19, 2017)

The39thStep said:


> That's exactly how the BBC would rather focus the debate, not on the obscene salaries paid by what is effectively part of the public sector to its 'stars' but on the gender gap.


That's how I would rather focus the debate too.....  Blokes get more for doing the same job.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 19, 2017)

It does give us an insight, though, into what some of the missing stars are also likely paid.  It calibrates the scale for us.

It also reveals gender imbalances


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 19, 2017)

I'm mildly surprised that soap stars don't get more. That's about it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 19, 2017)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I'm mildly surprised that soap stars don't get more. That's about it.


Ian Beales on 250k. I'd let phil flush my head down the bog every now and then for that money


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 19, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> Ian Beales on 250k. I'd let phil flush my head down the bog every now and then for that money


I suspect that, if you were to look at the history of 'star' payment and its inflation, soap star pay has probably risen by much less than the pay for other kinds of 'talent'. The distinction between 'talent' and 'journalist' appears to have become extremely blurred.

Relative lack of leverage as well. Ian Beale can't threaten to fuck off to Sky.


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 19, 2017)

Sirena said:


> That's how I would rather focus the debate too.....  Blokes get more for doing the same job.


Equal opportunities for the mega rich but nothing on the scandal of low pay for the majority of those who work for the BBC or their subcontracted companies?


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 19, 2017)

The39thStep said:


> Equal opportunities for the mega rich but nothing on the scandal of low pay for the majority of those who work for the BBC or their subcontracted companies?



Is there really a scandal of low pay for BBC workers, compared to other media organisations?


----------



## cybershot (Jul 19, 2017)

Lineker already also does BT Sport Champions League coverage and have seen him presenting coverage for an American or Asian channel for afternoon 3pm games, so do find his tweet earlier about turing down other companies as a bit of a farce, because people are just looking at it from a UK coverage perception.

Probably the shame for Shearer et al.


----------



## Sirena (Jul 19, 2017)

The39thStep said:


> Equal opportunities for the mega rich but nothing on the scandal of low pay for the majority of those who work for the BBC or their subcontracted companies?


Sidestepping....


----------



## Plumdaff (Jul 19, 2017)

skyscraper101 said:


> She does do a lot for the other networks, but then I can't say I'd blame her when her salary is over half of Sue Barkers.


 Most of the football presenters also work for BT Sport, including Lineker.

eta. as already mentioned.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 19, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> not irrelevant but how do you guage a fair wage for something like this ? he has *unique* talents and experience it could be argued ( not by me, I don't watch MoTD)


You have to judge him as a pundit on a football show. He might have a good back story, but that doesn't really mean he will cut it.


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 19, 2017)

Sirena said:


> Sidestepping....


Hardly that was the motivation for my first post .


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 19, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> Is there really a scandal of low pay for BBC workers, compared to other media organisations?


There is a scandal of low pay for most people that work in normal jobs.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 19, 2017)

Apart from wondering who the fuck still listens or watches to Chris Evans I couldn't give a shit.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 19, 2017)

when i watched the 10 o'clock news on bbc about this last night there was great play made of the way that taxpayers deserved to know how their money was being spent.

yeh. try finding out about how mi5 or mi6 piss away taxpayers' money and you'll a) hit a brick wall and b) find yourself in one of their capacious files.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 19, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> when i watched the 10 o'clock news on bbc about this last night there was great play made of the way that taxpayers deserved to know how their money was being spent.
> 
> yeh. try finding out about how mi5 or mi6 piss away taxpayers' money and you'll a) hit a brick wall and b) find yourself in one of their capacious files.




Indeed, lets find out how they spent 40 million on the Garden Bridge before even a brick was laid down.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 19, 2017)

BBC news front page right now:


----------



## jusali (Jul 19, 2017)

serfdom ^^^^


----------



## discokermit (Jul 19, 2017)

in the real world, alan shearer is the landlord of a nice country pub, boring and genial like a happy smiling pig.
''is it true you creosoted your fence to celebrate winning the league, alan?''
''haha, yeh, they all ask me that. two pints and a packet of crisps, that'll be 60p sir''


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 19, 2017)

discokermit said:


> in the real world, alan shearer is the landlord of a nice country pub, boring and genial like a happy smiling pig.
> ''is it true you creosoted your fence to celebrate winning the league, alan?''
> ''haha, yeh, they all ask me that. two pints and a packet of crisps, that'll be 60p sir''


yeh his kicking people in the head days are long gone


----------



## peterkro (Jul 19, 2017)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> The highest paid actor is Charlie from Casualty, pleasingly enough.


Runs the NHS does Charlie.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 19, 2017)

Yeah. Haven't really watched it in years (the occassional special aside) but I always used to get annoyed when some management or consultant type presumed to give Charlie orders as if he didn't know his shit


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 19, 2017)

'a word in my office?'


----------



## discokermit (Jul 19, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh his kicking people in the head days are long gone


though if customers get rowdy they will soon become aquanted with his elbows.


----------



## peterkro (Jul 19, 2017)

Possibly a unpopular view, in the society of the spectacle I don't give a fuck about women being underrepresented amongst the fuckers whose image is forced on people who watch TV same as I don't give a fuck about more women priests or the glass ceiling inside multinationals .If your in one of these groups you're the enemy sex/gender not withstanding.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 19, 2017)

Scott Maslen


----------



## discokermit (Jul 19, 2017)

in the real world shearers shirts are still slightly too tight and he has more of a belly.


----------



## discokermit (Jul 19, 2017)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> The highest paid actor is Charlie from Casualty, pleasingly enough.


hardly pleasing that pretending to be a nurse is far more lucrative than being one.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 19, 2017)

skyscraper101 said:


> For a minute I thought Alex Jones was that nutjob from America until I realised it was her off the One Show.



Glad I wasn't the only one! 

Never seen the One Show, so thanks for putting me straight.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 19, 2017)

Artaxerxes said:


> Apart from wondering who the fuck still listens or watches to Chris Evans I couldn't give a shit.



Is he on the telly too?

Whatever, £2m+ for that twat.


----------



## planetgeli (Jul 19, 2017)

Andrew Marr 400-450
Laura Kuenssberg 200-250
John Pienaar 100-150

Wow, you get to disseminate a lot of political hegemony for under a million quid.

Not to mention cunnts with consecutive double letters in their names.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 19, 2017)

I've not seen a full house yet, but deffo got a couple of lines



> No to the EU, England, United Kingdom, 6 hours ago
> And we pay them this much to preach EU and Left Wing propaganda at us..... Time to stop paying them !!





> THE BBC MUST FUND ITSELF; I CANNOT BELIEVE WHAT FOOLS WE ARE BEING TAKEN FOR TO COUGH UP FOR THIS LOT OF LEFTY LUVVIES TO LIVE A LIFE OF LUXURY WHILE WE STRUGGLE TO PAY OUR MORTGAGES/RENT. SICK AT HEART AND BOILING WITH RAGE.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 19, 2017)

Should everyone's tax affairs be made public?

Then everyone would know, including the details of those paid through companies and those with complicated affairs.

I heard a Scandinavian country does this, might have been Finland, everyone's tax affairs are public.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 19, 2017)

weltweit said:


> Should everyone's tax affairs be made public?



Start with the tabloids. If the government won't deny that Rupert Murdoch makes personal appointments to the Cabinet, then we're entitled to know what he and his execs are earning.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 19, 2017)

Wonder what Stephen Fry was on when he was on QI?


----------



## weltweit (Jul 19, 2017)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Start with the tabloids. If the government won't deny that Rupert Murdoch makes personal appointments to the Cabinet, then we're entitled to know what he and his execs are earning.


It would be interesting to know what various people were paid, and it could take a critical mystery out of job hunting.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 19, 2017)

Where is the full list? I can't see it on BBC News.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 19, 2017)

weltweit said:


> Wonder what Stephen Fry was on when he was on QI?



QI is produced by Talkback, not the BBC, so earnings on that wouldn't be published.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 19, 2017)

weltweit said:


> Where is the full list? I can't see it on BBC News.



This is how much the BBC's top stars are paid


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 19, 2017)

It's there ^^


----------



## weltweit (Jul 19, 2017)

twentythreedom said:


> It's there ^^


Thanks twentythreedom, what would I do without you


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## peterkro (Jul 19, 2017)

weltweit said:


> Should everyone's tax affairs be made public?
> 
> Then everyone would know, including the details of those paid through companies and those with complicated affairs.
> 
> I heard a Scandinavian country does this, might have been Finland, everyone's tax affairs are public.


Norway and I think but am not sure Sweden.Royalty (don't pay taxes) and spooks for obvious reasons are not on it.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jul 19, 2017)

peterkro said:


> Possibly a unpopular view, in the society of the spectacle I don't give a fuck about women being underrepresented amongst the fuckers whose image is forced on people who watch TV same as I don't give a fuck about more women priests or the glass ceiling inside multinationals .If your in one of these groups you're the enemy sex/gender not withstanding.



Exactly. Not the kind of equality I give much of a fuck about.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jul 19, 2017)

Even the far right don't moan about the monarch's gender. What's she on, £300+ million per annum?


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jul 19, 2017)

Earning £400,00 for pretending to be a nurse as opposed to what for someone who can actually do the job?

Cheers - Louise MacNeice


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 19, 2017)

This list is just the so called talent. Ffs where is the  list of scumbags behind the scenes that are coining it? You know, the ones people actually will give a shit about without (earns millions a year for peddling lies) Paul Dacre telling us we should be outraged???


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jul 19, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> This list is just the so called talent. Ffs where is the  list of scumbags behind the scenes that are coining it? You know, the ones people actually will give a shit about without (earns millions a year for peddling lies) Paul Dacre telling us we should be outraged???



Here's the full list in pdf format. The behind the scenes people are at the top of the report.

http://downloads.bbc.co.uk/aboutthebbc/insidethebbc/reports/pdf/annex_annual_report_201617.pdf


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 19, 2017)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Here's the full list in pdf format. The behind the scenes people are at the top of the report.
> 
> http://downloads.bbc.co.uk/aboutthebbc/insidethebbc/reports/pdf/annex_annual_report_201617.pdf



Fuck me, lot of people on more than £200k there.


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 19, 2017)

Here's the real gender gap , women are 6 times more likely than men to be jailed for not paying TV licence.


----------



## hot air baboon (Jul 20, 2017)

nuffsaid said:


> *B*ritish *B*lokes *C*orporation, as was said on R4 this morning by someone. Have some of that pc propaganda right back at ya' BBC.



certainly explains the announcement of the new Dr Who   	( ....I'll get my tin foil hat... )


----------



## D'wards (Jul 20, 2017)

This all means nothing in isolation. We need the top earning salaries at itv, channel 4 and 5 before we can really get the pitchforks out


----------



## bluescreen (Jul 20, 2017)

The thing that sticks in the craw is that these salaries are publicly funded. I know it's no argument to say that things are worse elsewhere, but it helps to get things in perspective when Tony Hall is talking about a market:


> Italy’s state broadcaster RAI reportedly pays host Fabio Fazio about 12 million euros per year, beating the 200,000 to 250,000 pounds earned by Dan Walker, who presents the BBC’s morning news program.





> Norton hauls in less than one-tenth the pay of U.S. talk-show host Jimmy Fallon, who earned $15 million in 2016 from NBC, according to Forbes. Even in the U.K., ITV Plc’s Ant and Dec, hosts of “Britain’s Got Talent” and “I’m a Celebrity... Get Me Out of Here!” earn 5 million pounds per year each, according to The Guardian.
> NBC news anchor Lester Holt earned an estimated $4 million per year as of 2015, dwarfing the annual salary of the BBC’s top newscaster Huw Edwards, who earns between 550,000 and 599,000 pounds.


More here, some of it eye-watering:
It Turns Out Britain’s Biggest TV Names Are Underpaid


----------



## Casual Observer (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## D'wards (Jul 20, 2017)

There's some perspective for ya


----------



## Wilf (Jul 20, 2017)

_Theoretically_, I should give a shit about the gendered pay gap amongst the BBC elite.  Just about as much as I should about the pay gap in the boardroom.  But any pretence that this is in any way linked to the struggles of working class women (or workers more generally) is liberal wank.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 20, 2017)

Wilf said:


> _Theoretically_, I should give a shit about the gendered pay gap amongst the BBC elite.  Just about as much as I should about the pay gap in the boardroom.  But any pretence that this is in any way linked to the struggles of working class women (or workers more generally) is liberal wank.


Theoretically you shouldn't. Not any theory we share anyway.


----------



## Ponyutd (Jul 20, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> when i watched the 10 o'clock news on bbc about this last night there was great play made of the way that taxpayers deserved to know how their money was being spent.
> 
> yeh. try finding out about how mi5 or mi6 piss away taxpayers' money and you'll a) hit a brick wall and b) find yourself in one of their capacious files.



Credit where it's due, they have a secrecy cloak around them, and have done for years. The general public expect it of them. 
I don't know a lot about Mi5 or Mi6 to be fair.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 20, 2017)

D'wards said:


> This all means nothing in isolation. We need the top earning salaries at itv, channel 4 and 5 before we can really get the pitchforks out


Rubbish, the fact that other people may be even more ridiculously overpaid doesn't mean that these people aren't and that their paychecks should be challenged - especially when they moan about paying tax or how hard done by they are.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 20, 2017)

Seems Evans perhaps has the best agent.


----------



## D'wards (Jul 20, 2017)

redsquirrel said:


> Rubbish, the fact that other people may be even more ridiculously overpaid doesn't mean that these people aren't and that their paychecks should be challenged - especially when they moan about paying tax or how hard done by they are.


Ok, by all means get your pitchfork out


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 20, 2017)

D'wards said:


> Ok, by all means get your pitchfork out



Not for a penny less that the £450-499k Matt Baker is getting for Countryfile.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 20, 2017)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I'm mildly surprised that soap stars don't get more. That's about it.


Same here. 

I knew Evans was on around £2m because Clarkson was on something similar, iirc. When you consider that Amazon are paying Clarkson and the other two twats between £6m-£10m each per year, Evans looks like good value.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 20, 2017)

D'wards said:


> Ok, by all means get your pitchfork out


Yeah, I should just ignore it and tug my forelock.


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 20, 2017)

weltweit said:


> Wonder what Stephen Fry was on when he was on QI?



Crystal meth


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 20, 2017)

Stephen Nolan fuck off

Just fuck off

Turns out he's using his show tomorrow ..one and a half hours ..to discuss his wages and how he's worth every penny . Twat .

It'll make a change from his usual fare of his personal weight loss , his weight gain..his diet..his exercise..him giving up exercise..a few  rambling sectarian twats phoning in and moaning about " themmuns"...his love of prawn cocktail crisps etc .

Fuck off .


----------



## Wilf (Jul 21, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> Theoretically you shouldn't. Not any theory we share anyway.


Indeed (poor attempt at being rhetorical on my part). Anyway, I wish the people who have been reporting this story with so much excitement would put the same effort into reporting _actual_ inequality.


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 22, 2017)

Haven't seen a comparison of Sky staff but this is reasonable comment
The BBC gender pay gap is bad - but its class gap is worse - Sky News


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 23, 2017)

Low pay at the BBC 
Revealed: how hundreds of BBC employees earn 1% of Chris Evans’s wages


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 23, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> Same here.
> 
> I knew Evans was on around £2m because Clarkson was on something similar, iirc. When you consider that Amazon are paying Clarkson and the other two twats between £6m-£10m each per year, Evans looks like good value.




Clarkson and his crap section in the Sunday Times continues to irritate me more than a picture of John Major - recent pathetic attempts to get his daughter written up - even more so. Anyone of my kids , or nephews could produce a better , readable section.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 24, 2017)

Letters you can be certain Tony Hall wouldn't write about class inequalities in his organisation*:



> *Tony Hall’s letter to BBC women in full*
> Thank you for your letter.
> 
> I understand and respect why this is so important to you. Like you, I recognise just how crucial this issue is for us at the BBC and for society as a whole. It is why I have made it a personal priority over the last four years as I want the BBC at the forefront of change.
> ...



* Needless to say I think the BBC _should_ cut its overall gender pay gap, just that it shouldn't give a flying fuck whether Claudia Winkelman or Claire Balding get another 200 grand on their salary.


----------



## bimble (Jul 30, 2017)

oh dear. A Sunday Times article today, entitled "Sorry ladies equal pay has to be earned" includes this very helpful observation


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 30, 2017)

bimble said:


> oh dear. A Sunday Times article today, entitled "Sorry ladies equal pay has to be earned" includes this very helpful observation
> 
> 
> View attachment 112428



Grabbing Jews, eh? At least they manage to hide their hooked noses well. 

Who wrote that fucking shit?


----------



## bimble (Jul 30, 2017)

His name is Kevin Myers.
A cunt with form, it seems, but really isn't the question how come the Sunday Times decided to publish it..


----------



## The Boy (Jul 30, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> Grabbing Jews, eh? At least they manage to hide their hooked noses well.
> 
> Who wrote that fucking shit?



This awful looking cunt:


----------



## bluescreen (Jul 30, 2017)

WTAF? That is appalling.


----------



## Corax (Jul 30, 2017)

Holocaust denier to boot.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 30, 2017)

I'm confused.  To get equal pay women have to... convert to Judaism?


----------



## bluescreen (Jul 30, 2017)

Or, not be Jewish women because they are rubbish at getting decent agents.
Or something.


----------



## bimble (Jul 30, 2017)

Pretty good take on this here:
On Kevin Myers and pub bore journalism | Little Atoms
'There will be an inquiry today as to how this piece got through, and judgment will be called into question. The article already appears to have been pulled from the online edition of the Sunday Times Irish edition. But these things (see also Katie Hopkins' cockroach comments among many others) will keep happening as long as we continue to conflate genuinely provocative writing with tedious shockmongering.'


----------



## planetgeli (Jul 30, 2017)

bimble said:


> oh dear. A Sunday Times article today, entitled "Sorry ladies equal pay has to be earned" includes this very helpful observation
> 
> 
> View attachment 112428



"Liked" for outing the twat, obviously.


----------



## bimble (Jul 30, 2017)

planetgeli said:


> "Liked" for outing the twat, obviously.


'liked' for stating the obvious, obviously.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 30, 2017)

Myers has been at this for ages. I'd - happily - forgot all about him. He has been well paid over the years for it too.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 30, 2017)

bluescreen said:


> Or, not be Jewish women because they are rubbish at getting decent agents.
> Or something.


surely the point was Jewish women may earn more as they are more astute at negotiating!


----------



## bluescreen (Jul 30, 2017)

1927 said:


> surely the point was Jewish women may earn more as they are more astute at negotiating!


No, the point was women, and this was the best Jewish women could do. Racist and sexist bingo.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 30, 2017)

bluescreen said:


> No, the point was women, and this was the best Jewish women could do. Racist and sexist bingo.


I don't read it like tat at all, can you explain. I read it he was pointing out that the higher earning women were Jewish and this was because they weren't as likely to sell themselves short by accepting a salary less than they believed they were worth.

"Readers called for columnist Kevin Myers to be sacked, after he suggested BBC presenters Claudia Winkleman and Vanessa Feltz earned high salaries because they were Jewish."

So hardly anti-semetic, actually bigging them up for being Jewish.


----------



## bluescreen (Jul 30, 2017)

1927 said:


> I don't read it like tat at all, can you explain. I read it he was pointing out that the higher earning women were Jewish and this was because they weren't as likely to sell themselves short by accepting a salary less than they believed they were worth.


Do you not see how the assertion that the higher earning women were Jewish ticks both boxes? FFS.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 30, 2017)

1927 said:


> I don't read it like tat at all, can you explain. I read it he was pointing out that the higher earning women were Jewish and this was because they weren't as likely to sell themselves short by accepting a salary less than they believed they were worth.
> 
> "Readers called for columnist Kevin Myers to be sacked, after he suggested BBC presenters Claudia Winkleman and Vanessa Feltz earned high salaries because they were Jewish."
> 
> So hardly anti-semetic, actually bigging them up for being Jewish.


Don't do this.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 30, 2017)

1927 said:


> I don't read it like tat at all, can you explain. I read it he was pointing out that the higher earning women were Jewish and this was because they weren't as likely to sell themselves short by accepting a salary less than they believed they were worth.
> 
> "Readers called for columnist Kevin Myers to be sacked, after he suggested BBC presenters Claudia Winkleman and Vanessa Feltz earned high salaries because they were Jewish."
> 
> So hardly anti-semetic, actually bigging them up for being Jewish.


Don't be a knob. What the fuck has their being Jewish got to do with anything?


----------



## bimble (Jul 30, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> Don't be a knob. What the fuck has their being Jewish got to do with anything?


Don't you see? Them Jews everyone knows they're canny negotiators, great at doing deals and getting what they want  - the article should be taken as a compliment!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 30, 2017)

1927 said:


> I don't read it like tat at all, can you explain. I read it he was pointing out that the higher earning women were Jewish and this was because they weren't as likely to sell themselves short by accepting a salary less than they believed they were worth.
> 
> "Readers called for columnist Kevin Myers to be sacked, after he suggested BBC presenters Claudia Winkleman and Vanessa Feltz earned high salaries because they were Jewish."
> 
> So hardly anti-semetic, actually bigging them up for being Jewish.



Words fail me, I'll just go with -


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 30, 2017)

bimble said:


> Don't you see? Them Jews everyone knows they're canny negotiators, great at doing deals and getting what they want  - the article should be taken as a compliment!


Great sense of rhythm too. Can't swim though. Heavy bones see.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## killer b (Jul 30, 2017)

It's defo complimentary to the jews to say they're _good with money_, and obviously not the root excuse racists have used for their persecution for the past thousand years or so.


----------



## planetgeli (Jul 30, 2017)

Corax said:


> Holocaust denier to boot.



Apparently so.



> *Myers has previously written, in the Irish Independent: “There was no holocaust (or Holocaust, as my computer software insists) and six million Jews were not murdered by the Third Reich. These two statements of mine are irrefutable truths.”*



Which makes you wonder how he even got another column after that, let alone years worth of them.


----------



## killer b (Jul 30, 2017)

While I hate to defend the cunt, the full holocaust denial article is more of a smug tory debating society defence of free speech than a full David Irving. That sentence shorn of context looks much more outrageous than it does in place. Still bullshit mind.


----------



## Lurdan (Jul 30, 2017)

killer b said:


> While I hate to defend the cunt, the full holocaust denial article is more of a smug tory debating society defence of free speech than a full David Irving. That sentence shorn of context looks much more outrageous than it does in place. Still bullshit mind.


Indeed. A defence of the free speech of (his words) "bonkers" "Christian crank" "Bishop" Richard Williamson, who is an actual antisemite and holocaust denier (IMO but not it appears Myer's), and an attack on the "double standards" of "EU policy" towards criminalising holocaust denial.


> Across Europe, there are countless Islamic madrasahs, in which imams regularly preach hatred for Jews, and where the holocaust is routinely denied. Which member-state of the EU will pursue such conveyors of hate, or seek the extradition of an imam who says that the holocaust was a Zionist hoax? None of them. We know this. For the EU has tolerated the creation of an informal historiographical apartheid. So, on the one hand, a single, eccentric (and possibly deranged) Christian bishop may be hounded for his demented historical beliefs: but on the other, there is a deafening silence over the widespread and virulent distortion of the ‘holocaust' by Islamic preachers.


hmm, why do I get the impression that Mr Myers will not be rushing to defend their freedom of speech with the same ardour.  According to Myers 


> Now, I've done an extensive internet search on Bishop Williamson, and I truly have no idea what he actually said about the Third Reich; though he is everywhere called a ‘holocaust denier', as if this term has some universal meaning.


But he has little doubt it seems about the "universal meaning" of what is preached "in countless Islamic madrasahs". 

The whole article is archived here. In the interests of fairness let's look at a longer extract


> It is an offence in German law to say that six million Jews did not die in the holocaust. Very well then. I am a criminal in Germany. For efficient though the Nazis were, they were not so clinically precise as to kill six million Jews — not a Jew more, or not a Jew less.





> As it happens, the figure ‘six million' was originally a round-estimate of the total numbers of concentration camp victims of the Third Reich: this was then turned by popular perception, aided by activists such as the Simon Weisenthal Centre, into the Jewish death toll.





> However, there is not even a scientific or documentary basis for this number. Its enduring appeal — the digit six, with the six zeros which follow it — depends upon a fairly basic human predilection for numerological magic. It is, very likely, a subconsciously appealing version of the diabolical, 666.



Cunt has now been sacked by the Sunday Times Irish Edition.


----------



## bluescreen (Jul 30, 2017)

Liked for your final sentence. What an arsehole.


----------



## killer b (Jul 30, 2017)

yeah, of course. it's only free speech for the right bellends like this guy are up for.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 30, 2017)

1927 said:


> So hardly anti-semetic, actually bigging them up for being Jewish.



He is a sexist, antisemite, he was not bigging anyone up aside from his pathetic self.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 31, 2017)

bluescreen said:


> No, the point was women, and this was the best Jewish women could do. Racist and sexist bingo.


I don't understand why people keep referring to this as racism. Judaism is a religion not a race. There are white Jews, black Jews and Asian jews etc. etc.

When people call Catholics a bunch of paedophiles etc. It's never condemned as racism. 

Time people started referring to it as hate crime as that's the correct label.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 31, 2017)

Gromit said:


> I don't understand why people keep referring to this as racism. Judaism is a religion not a race. There are white Jews, black Jews and Asian jews etc. etc.


So the holocaust wasn't an example of racism?


----------



## Gromit (Jul 31, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> So the holocaust wasn't an example of racism?


It was religious persecution. 
The facists labelled the Jews as a race. Murdering millions of them in the name of race didn't make them right. They were still factually incorrect.


----------



## andysays (Jul 31, 2017)

Gromit said:


> I don't understand why people keep referring to this as racism...



Not even you can be this stupid, repeatedly, over various threads and numerous subjects.

I can only conclude that you are a disengenuous deliberately trolling cunt.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 31, 2017)

Gromit said:


> It was religious persecution.
> The facists labelled the Jews as a race. Murdering millions of them in the name of race didn't make them right. They were still factually incorrect.


So, holocaust gets plea bargained down to 'factually incorrect'?


----------



## eoin_k (Jul 31, 2017)

...


----------



## eoin_k (Jul 31, 2017)

Wilf said:


> So, holocaust gets plea bargained down to 'factually incorrect'?



Unlike the other racists, who apparently have the good sense to categorise people correctly into distinct, internally homogenous racial groups.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 31, 2017)

Wilf said:


> So, holocaust gets plea bargained down to 'factually incorrect'?


It gets downgraded from murdering millions because of their race to murdering millions because of their religion*. 
As downgrades go it's tiny.

* something religious people have been doing for centuries.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jul 31, 2017)

It's more than just a religion.

Anyway, plenty of jews aren't religious.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 31, 2017)

ElizabethofYork said:


> It's more than just a religion.
> 
> Anyway, plenty of jews aren't religious.


That "you are Jewish if your mother is Jewish whether you worship or not" nonsense is just another religious trick to keep numbers higher. Like Scientologists shunning and harassing those that leave their religion or Sky TV offering you a discount when you try to leave.

Convert to Catholicism and the Jew becomes a Catholic. But just be agnostic or atheist and they get to keep you on their stats? Sounds like the UK government rigging their unemployment figures.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 31, 2017)

tommy robisnson just hates islam you know.


Gromit said:


> It gets downgraded from murdering millions because of their race to murdering millions because of their religion*.
> As downgrades go it's tiny.
> 
> ** something religious people have been doing for centuries*.


you're probably too thick to realise how dodge this is


----------



## planetgeli (Jul 31, 2017)

Gromit said:


> It was religious persecution.
> The facists labelled the Jews as a race. Murdering millions of them in the name of race didn't make them right. They were still factually incorrect.



For somebody getting picky as to what constitutes racism and applying 'correct labels', learn how to spell fascists.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 31, 2017)

planetgeli said:


> For somebody getting picky as to what constitutes racism and applying 'correct labels', learn how to spell fascists.


Finger typing on a phone. I was lucky it wasn't autocorrected to far-cysts. 

p.s. How do you know that I'm not dyslexic? Do you like going around correcting dyslexics?


----------



## planetgeli (Jul 31, 2017)

I know you're a dickhead. I go around correcting dickheads.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 31, 2017)

planetgeli said:


> For somebody getting picky as to what constitutes racism and applying 'correct labels', learn how to spell fascists.


perhaps before he learns to spell he should buck up his ideas.

no point him being a dickhead only with perfect spelling.


----------



## planetgeli (Jul 31, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> perhaps before he learns to spell he should buck up his ideas.
> 
> no point him being a dickhead only with perfect spelling.



Yeah, but I was thinking achievable goals.


----------



## killer b (Jul 31, 2017)

Come on lads, this is pre-teen shit. Don't give it him.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 31, 2017)

Thing is, he's actually stumbled onto something quite by accident/attention seeking. There's currently an ongoing debate amongst academic specialists in anti-semitism - it's nicely summed up in chapter 2 of the recently published The Definition of Anti-Semitism by Kenneth L. Marcus. The gist of it being that the concept of anti-semitism was originally developed/popularised by anti-semites seeking to suggest that jewish people are a race -just a particularly malevolent and damaging one that presents a threat to other races - and so to take on board anti-semitism as a racial thing is unconsciously smuggle in a lot of these original concepts (even when you substitute culture for race) and racial thinking that is now largely discredited. That said, none of this effects the everyday usage above that gromit was responding to - which was perfectly acceptable. And he confuses racism with race.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 31, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> Thing is, he's actually stumbled onto something quite by accident/attention seeking. There's currently an ongoing debate amongst academic specialists in anti-semitism - it's nicely summed up in chapter 2 of the recently published The Definition of Anti-Semitism by Kenneth L. Marcus. The gist of it being that the concept of anti-semitism was originally developed/popularised by anti-semites seeking to suggest that jewish people are a race -just a particularly malevolent and damaging one that presents a threat to other races - and so to take on board anti-semitism as a racial thing is unconsciously smuggle in a lot of these original concepts (even when you substitute culture for race) and racial thinking that is now largely discredited. That said, none of this effects the everyday usage above that gromit was responding to - which was perfectly acceptable. And he confuses racism with race.


Not by accident or attention seeking. It's a genuine point. 
Actually I criticise media usage more than anything. Lazy journalism. They should know better but perpetuate the every day usage. The factually incorrect everyday usage.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 31, 2017)

Gromit said:


> Actually I criticise media usage more than anything. Lazy journalism. They should know better but perpetuate the every day usage. The factually incorrect everyday usage.


Then i gave you too much credit.


----------



## bimble (Jul 31, 2017)

This is an interesting topic but not with a Gromit in it. According to whom I don't count as Jewish because I'm not 'religious'.


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 13, 2017)

'Factually incorrect' was Myers' argument too Gromit


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 20, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> Note the absence of those who are falsely self-employed and are facilitated in tax-avoidance by the BBC.


Facilitated appears to mean  a bit more than that

BBC presenter tried to kill herself over pay deal stress, MPs told



> A BBC presenter has told MPs she tried to kill herself because of stress over the controversial arrangements under which she was employed.
> 
> The anonymous presenter was among TV and radio personalities who gave evidence to a parliamentary inquiry that they were pressured into setting up personal service companies (PSCs) which later fell foul of the taxman, leading to massive bills for unpaid taxes.


----------

